# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  بهترین و کاملترین کتاب آموزش جاوا اسکریپت

## Mr. Pink

سلام دوستان
خیلی وقته دنبال یه کتاب کامل برای جاوا اسکریپت هستم البته توی اینترنت  همه کتابا 50 یا در نهایت 150 صفحه هستن که بصورت پی دی اف اونم به صورت  خیلی خلاصه هستش اگه کتابی رو خودتون خوندین میدونیم خیلی خوبه یا میشناسین  البته فارسی نه زبان اصلی میشناسین معرفی کنید خیلی ممنون

----------


## hiwaaa

Mr. Pink
با سلام
راستش منم خیلی گشتم تا حالا، اما کتاب خوبی پیدا نکردم. یه مدت میخاستم بشینم یه کتاب خوب ترجمه کنم اما وقت نکردم.
به نظر میاد یا باید کتاب کاغذی بخرید یا انگلیسی بخونید .
مثل کتاب JavaScript Head First خیلی خوبه روون و ساده هم نوشته شده.
 :لبخند:

----------


## m.alinejad

کتاب *Head First JavaScript* نوشته Michael Morrison هست، تقریبا 650 صفحه است که می تونید از لینک زیر دانلودش کنی
*http://ebook-dl.com/item/head_first_javascript_michael_morrison*

----------


## cups_of_java

http://addyosmani.com/resources/esse...patterns/book/

http://shichuan.github.io/javascript-patterns/

----------

